# Micaela Schäfer - Nackt über Berlin - Kalendershooting @ RTL Explosiv 20.06



## SnoopyScan (20 Juni 2012)

mirrorcreator.com -- Micaela_Schaefer_Kalendershooting_RTL_Explosiv_20120620__SC_X264_1080p.mkv_links


// leider ist ein kleiner streamfehler drin, die fehlenden sek. in mpeg2 : 

mirrorcreator.com -- Micaela.mpg_links​


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2012)

:thx: dir für die leckere Micaela


----------



## quark (20 Juni 2012)

Hui, ganz scharf. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## tinu (20 Juni 2012)

Hauptsache nackt


----------



## Thomy112 (21 Juni 2012)

klasse danke für teilen


----------



## boy 2 (21 Juni 2012)

Danke für Micaela! Extreem sexy!


----------



## Punisher (21 Juni 2012)

na ja, den Kalender braucht keiner


----------



## hate (23 Juni 2012)

ich freu mich schon auf den moment wo sie ihre karriere soweit konsequent weiterführt dass sie endlich pornofilme dreht


----------



## maximu (24 Juni 2012)

danke


----------



## wtfmate (25 Juni 2012)

(Clutches Chest)...

...(Dies Happy)


----------



## Chek (25 Juni 2012)

Danke dafür!


----------



## hobbes82 (26 Juni 2012)

Berlin, Berlin, wir fahren nach Berlin. Bei solchen Bildern ein Muss

Danke für den Film


----------



## rotbuche (28 Juni 2012)

Die heiße Micaela ist immer wieder gerne nackt gesehen!:thumbup:


----------



## supertoudy (29 Juni 2012)

Danke für Micaela!


----------



## Yarrid (11 Aug. 2012)

super


----------



## sirspliffalot (12 Aug. 2012)

einfach nur super heiß dank dir


----------



## tin23 (13 Aug. 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Thommydoc (13 Aug. 2012)

Kann man diese Micaela nicht irgendwie abschaffen, zum Beispiel zum Marsmobil schicken, dort kann sie Panoramafotos machen !


----------



## Ronstadt23 (13 Aug. 2012)

Danke.


----------



## lorenar (11 Dez. 2012)

Was ne geile Frau !!!


----------



## Cembob (2 Juni 2013)

wow thx die kenn ich noch net, aber sagt ma ist die auf den 3 bildern in der stadt wirklich nackt oda is das nen Fake ???


----------



## xxforyouxx (19 Nov. 2013)

thanks a lot


----------



## Uni (21 Nov. 2013)

Wow ich hätte gern das komplette Set


----------



## Matze871 (16 Feb. 2014)

danke fürs schöne video


----------



## Kugellol (3 Aug. 2014)

vielen dank!


----------

